# What kind of Gun should I buy



## skicop12 (Nov 17, 2004)

Looking at buying a new gun, I have shot many kinds but I have never owned one myself. I looking at a 40 cal. I like the Sigs 226, 229, 239 and the Glock 22 and 23. If anyone could give me any advice or any experiences they have had, it would be helpful. Also, any place that has good deals and info. on guns.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Buy the weapon that feels the best in your hand and you shoot with consistent accuracy. They are all about personal preference. People don't understand why I like the Beretta 92, simply, I shoot it better than anything else because I trained with it the most. The handgun is all about putting down your enemy with minimal rounds fired. Not caliber, not make or model. If yo shoot it well, buy it!


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

I recommend this one.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Owning both a glock and sig I'd recommend the Sig. The model depends on what you're using it for and how much capacity you want. One of my sigs is a 239 .40 which holds 7+1 rounds and is a great concealment, backup, off duty weapon.


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

Sig 229, 357SIG is the best gun that I have ever fired.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

Skicop,
also ask youself what role you are going to want it to fill. Size is usually a factor for most for concealed carry, but some feel better carrying a large frame concealed. There was a decent article in one of the recent gun mags about concealing a large gun; tips and such. The big thing is carry whatever you shoot well with, as others have said. It's great to focus your training on one gun; although if shooting is more of a hobby to you, you'll enjoy owning different guns and using them all.
Guns also hold their value pretty well. If you try one out for a while and don't like it you'll always be able to sell it and get most of your money back.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dan H is right about the role...If I'm hunting Death Knights, Scrags or Vores I prefer a nailgun or perforator!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Its pricey but i like the H &amp; K USP Compact .40 I bought. After that i plan on buying a sig, than a glock 23 this is ofcourse after a while, not every other week or even other month. 
I saw a sweet kimber that was $995 at a gun show yesterday.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

I carry a glock 27 40cal with the mag extension. Easily conceals holds 10 in the mag and one in the pipe, and the hi cap magazines from other glock 40cals can be used for second backup mag if needed.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah, i loved my glock 27. but u gotta get the grip extension.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

You can never go wrong with a Glock! The 23 is great for duty and small enough for off duty concealment. A friend of mine just bought the SIG 229R, it is real nice! Its double action only, but the trigger pull is comparable to a glock and it comes with the rail set up. Its i nice weapon. Over all it should be what ever your comfortable with.

Good luck in your choice.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

Glock 22 duty, Glock 27 off duty.


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have the sig 239 with no complaints, I have never had any type of problems with the firearm. For my next purchase, I'm leaning towards the Glock 27.


----------



## Panzer201 (Feb 28, 2005)

Glock 22 for duty, Glock 33 off duty.


----------



## masscops26778 (Jan 14, 2005)

If your Looking for A P229 let me know---I have an almost new one I would like to sell.....Maybe 150 rounds through it.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah DOD, I gotta gree with you also. That Glock 23 is nice it fits nice in my hand and is a good size


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Any one got expierience with a Beretta Px4


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

BartA1";p="59568 said:


> I carry a glock 27 40cal with the mag extension. Easily conceals holds 10 in the mag and one in the pipe, and the hi cap magazines from other glock 40cals can be used for second backup mag if needed.


And you can get the 33rd Magazines for them too 

Hey bart PM ME i got a question for ya.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

stm4710";p="60048 said:


> Any one got expierience with a Beretta Px4


That's a nice piece.

I want the CX4

Scott :rock:


----------

